
Show HN: Bargad – data integrity, efficient Blockchains, transparency logs - farazhaider
https://github.com/ZanjeerPlatform/bargad
======
farazhaider
Author here.

Bargad is a Trillian like data integrity framework for building efficient
blockchains (like Ethereum Plasma does), transparency logs (e.g Certificate
Transparency), secure file systems and more. It Written in Elixir with focus
on reliability, concurrency and scalability.

Yesterday I released a paper about Compact Sparse Merkle trees.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18166298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18166298).

This framework implements Compact Sparse Merkle trees as well as binary merkle
trees to achieve two types of modes: Log and Map mode.

